# Best looking Boston anchor



## Nightstalker

The boys and I always seem to get into the convo of who's the best looking Boston news anchor.

Personally I used to be a fan of Fox25s Erin Hawksworth but she's long gone. Now they recruited Katherine Perotta and Shannon Mullaire who I would let both rock me to sleep. What's your thought?


----------



## zm88

Maria stefanos


----------



## zm88

If you're including weather girls then cindy fitzgibbon


----------



## Nightstalker

Anyone notice how fox pretty much only hires blondes now?


----------



## lofu

Nichole Oliverio and the new girl, Sara French. It's a good thing Ch. 7 has the hot girls because it might be the dumbest news program in the history of mankind. 

Something about Maria S. makes me absolutely detest her.


----------



## Nightstalker

This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## kwflatbed

We had another thread like this.


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> And the GUYS are mostly DOGS!
> 
> And or SHORT!


Not all


----------



## MARINECOP

*Not an anchor, but had to put weather girl Nelly Carreno in here from NECN. Had to put some pics in here.*


----------



## Guest

I like Bianca de la Garza;










On a related note, I once caught a female Boston news anchor (not Bianca) getting banged by a very popular Red Sox player at 3am in the back seat of a car in Marina Bay. He gave me an attitude, and came thisclose to getting locked-up. Details in the posthumous edition of my book.


----------



## USM C-2

Who was the brunette, WCVB, early 2000's, who did the 5:30 show? Absolutely gorgeous, but left to have kids? Can't think of her name, but she is the best looking one I ever saw.


----------



## Kilvinsky

USM C-4 said:


> Who was the brunette, WCVB, early 2000's, who did the 5:30 show? Absolutely gorgeous, but left to have kids? Can't think of her name, but she is the best looking one I ever saw.


Natalie Jacobson?

Bianca de la Garza and Paula Ebben, in fact Paula Ebben sqeeks past Bianca because she seems more approachable...even if I have to approach from behind, quietly. 

How can any straight guy NOT love this?


----------



## sdb29

USM C-4 said:


> Who was the brunette, WCVB, early 2000's, who did the 5:30 show? Absolutely gorgeous, but left to have kids? Can't think of her name, but she is the best looking one I ever saw.


You might be thinking about Liz Brunner. I'm pretty sure that was her slot. She's still there but time and HDTV have not been kind.


----------



## Marks72

Don't know what happened to her, but channel 6 had Erica Ricci. Best looking anchor I've ever seen....


----------



## USM C-2

It was Joyce Kulhawik. Left due to cancer, though she beat it (three times...) Always thought she was a looker.


----------



## Johnny Law

GMass said:


> Crime Scene of a Horrific Halloween Night Double Slaying by geopollock, on Flickr


I'd give my left nut to be that camera bag, I bet she's going commando because I don' t see any panty lines under that tight skirt


----------



## Guest

USM C-4 said:


> It was Joyce Kulhawik. Left due to cancer, though she beat it (three times...) Always thought she was a looker.


----------



## Goose

USM C-4 said:


> Who was the brunette, WCVB, early 2000's, who did the 5:30 show? Absolutely gorgeous, but left to have kids? Can't think of her name, but she is the best looking one I ever saw.


Heather something I think. It's been a while.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> Heather something I think. It's been a while.


Not the brunette Heather, but Heather Unruh always did it for me;


----------



## Goose

Found it. Heather Kahn.

http://wn.com/heather_kahn


----------



## USM C-2

frank said:


> Found it. Heather Kahn.
> 
> http://wn.com/heather_kahn


Holy Spit! You're right, it wasn't Joyce Kulhawik, it was Heather Kahn....


----------



## csauce777

No votes for Victoria Warren or Sarah Underwood?
















note the pouty lips above.









I met Bianca De la Garza twice. She was very nice both times.


----------



## lofu

"The Wood" has to be up there, good call.


----------



## Goose

USM C-4 said:


> Holy Spit! You're right, it wasn't Joyce Kulhawik, it was Heather Kahn....


Besides, Kulhawik was always on Channel 4, not 5.


----------



## Guest

I'm seeing a trend here GUYS, so I'm going to throw in my .02... But I'll spare you the pics.
Since the thread is titled "Best Looking Boston Anchor", and doesn't specify female or male, I'll add that Jonathan Elias of WBZ is probably towards the top of the list for male anchors. And since I feel that Boston isn't exactly overwhelmed with good-looking male news anchors, I'll add that Shepherd Smith on FOX News is definitely at the top of my list nationally. Ladies, agree or disagree?


----------



## Kilvinsky

You know something, I LIKE Jonathan Elias (not in THAT way, though he IS dreamy!) because he's not afraid to make a small sarcastic remark about stupid stories. I get a huge kick out of that, whether or not those asides are real or written, he seems like a genuinely nice, competent news guy, not a celeb on the local news.


----------



## Guest

I neglected to mention that if I were 30 years older, Jack Williams would probably top my list. He has a great voice.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> I LIKE Jonathan Elias (not in THAT way, though he IS dreamy!)


...Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## cousteau




----------



## HousingCop

*I've always been partial to "The Girl With The Curious Hand" Met her twice, VERY nice.*
*



*


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> I'm seeing a trend here GUYS, so I'm going to throw in my .02... But I'll spare you the pics.
> Since the thread is titled "Best Looking Boston Anchor", and doesn't specify female or male, I'll add that Jonathan Elias of WBZ is probably towards the top of the list for male anchors. And since I feel that Boston isn't exactly overwhelmed with good-looking male news anchors, I'll add that Shepherd Smith on FOX News is definitely at the top of my list nationally. Ladies, agree or disagree?


When I was growing up, my mother had a crush on Bruce Schwoegler.


----------



## Kilvinsky

cousteau said:


>


Dig the shapely FLUKES on that arm. And a SHANK like that, WHOOOO-HOOOO, ain't no anchor like an Admiralty Anchor!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Hey, no kidding *HC*, as I watched the video I thought she looked familiar (stupid video to be honest) and looked her up!


----------



## HistoryHound

I'll probably regret asking this, but since I'm not going to watch the video, who is she?


----------



## HousingCop

HistoryHound said:


> I'll probably regret asking this, but since I'm not going to watch the video, who is she?


*She's "The Girl With The Curious Hand" of course..... I know you like to dig into some history, click on it and find out. You'll be surprised, but not shocked. HC*


----------



## sdb29

HousingCop said:


> *She's "The Girl With The Curious Hand" of course..... I know you like to dig into some history, click on it and find out. You'll be surprised, but not shocked. HC*


She was down here once or twice covering something. She's very tall.


----------



## HistoryHound

HousingCop said:


> *She's "The Girl With The Curious Hand" of course..... I know you like to dig into some history, click on it and find out. You'll be surprised, but not shocked. HC*


Ok, I went out on a limb and trusted someone on the Internet. You're right, I was surprised. Partly because I thought I was going to need to get my computer on an antiviral regimen for searching that and partly because of who she is.


----------



## USM C-2

I thought that looked like her, then thought, 'no way!'

Way, I guess...


----------



## frapmpd24

Delta784 said:


> I like Bianca de la Garza; On a related note, I once caught a female Boston news anchor (not Bianca) getting banged by a very popular Red Sox player at 3am in the back seat of a car in Marina Bay. He gave me an attitude, and came thisclose to getting locked-up. Details in the posthumous edition of my book.


So, how did Shelby Scott look? Must have been horrific!

Posthumous book? How about releasing the a MC special edition in 8 years when you retire? Come on Delta, truth is a defense in a defamation case, just keep good records with dates and times. If it's anything like the website, I'll add it to my reading list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

